# 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round Game 5: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*[1-3]*


*TOYOTA CENTER
Tuesday, 4/29
9:30 PM ET
NBA TV*​


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Rockets win.*


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460996855906d9cc/4815a15148556429/462d1a9852e288f3/4fc6f612" id="W460996855906d9cc4815a15148556429" height="314" width="400"><param value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460996855906d9cc/4815a15148556429/462d1a9852e288f3/4fc6f612" name="movie"/><param value="transparent" name="wmode"><param value="all" name="allowNetworking"><param value="always" name="allowScriptAccess"></object>

<embed width=400 height=300 type=application/x-shockwave-flash id=W480ceaa66a121f27 data=http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/48109b12d93c4f29/48109b3e923277a8/48109b12d93c4f29/f7d93f47 wmode=transparent allowscriptaccess=always allownetworking=all></embed>

I like these widgets.

PS I am going to miss this game 

Here's hoping its not the end.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

This could be the end of the road for us. Game 4 was crucial for us, but we lost. At least we won one game. I'll probably catch the second half of the game. Go Rockets!


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

...here to bring some good luck to the folks...LETS GET GAME 5 DAMMIT!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Mr. Negative here...

Bye


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Rockets better win here tomorrow.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

The sad thing is Bobby Jackson is going to get minutes again because of his defense.

I'm not used to seeing roleplayers on this team take terrible shots. It brings back memories of Mike James, and Rafer's first season here, and of Bobby Sura.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> For everyone who stayed awake to watch Game 4 in Utah, you'll know what I mean when I write the following: When two teams play that hard, that physical and that smart, it's hard to call either team the loser of the game.
> 
> Teams can strategize, plot and execute all they want in basketball, but making shots is the best path to winning. And these two teams made such supreme efforts on defense, in transition and in the screening game, but the shooters simply couldn't shoot straight.
> 
> ...


Scouts Inc. Update: Rockets vs. Jazz, Game 5


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

If it helps at all, I predicted that the Jazz would win in 5, but so far, ALL of my predictions are WRONG... Except for the Cavs and the Wizards, but that's cause I predicted a Game 7.

Boston in 4
Detroit in 4
Phoenix in 5
Lakers in 6
Raptors in 7
Dallas in 5

All wrong

I also predicted Jazz in 5.

So it looks like the Rockets are going to win.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

NBA TV?? Oh come on, why the NBA has this crap for channel is beyond me...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

We've really stepped it up on D this game. Barring a 4th Q collapse we should take this one back to Utah....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man we are just crushing them with our defense. An our shooting for the most part is great. Where the hell was this team in games 1 and 2???


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, we were without Rafer... who would've thought he'd make that much a difference


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

dominance! Think we can keep up this level of play for 2 more games?


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

two more wins seems like a very long long long tunnel but GREAT WIN!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I completely missed this game. I just checked the score...wow. Can someone explain to me what the hell happen? We destroyed them in this game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Pressure is now on the Jazz to finish off in their home court.

Great win.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

We'd better be riding this momentum. 

I think we can do it.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*We will win the next 2 games!:worthy:
*


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Krimzon said:


> I completely missed this game. I just checked the score...wow. Can someone explain to me what the hell happen? We destroyed them in this game.


T-mac and Scola. Im still confident we can win this series.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> I completely missed this game. I just checked the score...wow. Can someone explain to me what the hell happen? We destroyed them in this game.


Since you looked at the box score that pretty much explains it. About the only thing you can't see in the box is we got just about every lose ball and we also reciprocated the physical play of the Jazz back on to them. Utah shot 37% for the game, they missed a ton of free throws, Tracy shot the ball at a high percentage, Houston made it's free throws, and we did a really good job of disguising alot of what we were trying to do on offense. ALL AROUND HUGE TEAM EFFORT (excluding Luther. Sorry, had to get that in.)

The three questions to be answered Friday are:

Can the Jazz rebound from a really bad lose?
Can Houston carry this same effort over in Utah?
With the change in venue, even if Houston carries this effort over to Utah will the refs call the game the same as they did in Houston? (THIS IS THE BIG ONE!)

It is just so damn hard to not like what this team has done this year. Looking forward to game 6!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Op3nq4TMrVI&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Op3nq4TMrVI&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------

